# Ten Year Old Girl Rescued By 424 Sqn



## Ciskman (17 Jul 2013)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sudbury/story/2013/07/16/sby-sudbury-lavigne-missing-girl.html


Finding missing girl 'was the greatest joy'
Search teams remained hopeful as they combed the bush in Lavigne, Ont., to find Alexie Levac
CBC News Posted: Jul 17, 2013 7:50 AM ET Last Updated: Jul 17, 2013 3:14 PM ET  


The successful discovery of a young girl who became lost Monday while blueberry picking near Lavigne, Ont. came after members of this small, northern Ontario community banded together to help search and rescue crews.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (24 Jul 2013)

Yep, Sure was a long day and night.  We are all very happy that this was a happy ending.  Some of us involved with the search got to meet Alexi this past Monday.  She is none the worse for wear, and is such a delightful little girl.

After searching for 14 hours straight it was certainly a great relief when the report came over the radio.  It was amazing to see how many people came out from the community and surrounding areas to volunteer and offer support.  Every little bit help and was certainly appreciated by the family and those of us involved in the search.

A big BZ to everyone for this one.  Especially to little Alexi.


Matthew Bleach
West Nipissing Search and Rescue
Medical Co-Ordinator & Operations


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Jul 2013)

MedTech32 said:
			
		

> Yep, Sure was a long day and night.  We are all very happy that this was a happy ending.  Some of us involved with the search got to meet Alexi this past Monday.  She is none the worse for wear, and is such a delightful little girl.
> 
> After searching for 14 hours straight it was certainly a great relief when the report came over the radio.  It was amazing to see how many people came out from the community and surrounding areas to volunteer and offer support.  Every little bit help and was certainly appreciated by the family and those of us involved in the search.
> 
> ...



On behalf of all parents:


----------



## Gorgo (24 Jul 2013)

Big BZ to the boys of 424!


----------



## Haletown (24 Jul 2013)

Well done, very, very well done.

Kudos to 424 people for making the mission happen.

Pros, one and all.

Many thanks.


----------

